# Java Probleme  -  java.lang.Thread.run(Unkown Source)



## Platinumer (9. Nov 2011)

Ich habe eine Problem mit meinem Java.
ich möchte ein Programm laden das java benötigt doch mitten beim laden bricht es ab und zeigt mir diese Fehlermeldung -> java.lang.Thread.run(unknown Source)

Naja eigentlich noch mehr aber das ist das letzte und ausschlaggebende.

Ich habe mich so gut es geht (auf englisch) schlau gemacht und verstanden das es sich so grob um die applets handelt. Und das dass kein Problem ist das wieder hinzubiegen, man muss nur wissen wie.

Und dazu brauche ich euch !

Danke schon mal im vorraus !!


----------



## Gast2 (9. Nov 2011)

> Naja eigentlich noch mehr aber das ist das letzte und ausschlaggebende.


Naja, deine gepostete Fehlermeldung sagt so ziemlich alles und nichts aus...
Poste doch bitte mal den kompletten Stacktrace.

Und dann brauchen wir noch nen paar mehr infos.
Was hast du gemacht?
Welches Programm willst du starten? (das meinst du doch mit laden?)
Hast du den Quellcode davon, wenn ja => posten


----------



## Platinumer (9. Nov 2011)

Okay - das komplette Program:

Nicht böse sein aber es geht um einen Bot. (für meinen Freund)

Ich "spiele" Runescape (nur nichts falsches über mich denken ) und möchte gerne einen Bot benutzen! (für meinen Freund)

Ich habe mir den Runescape "epicbot" und den "kbot" runtergeladen, doch keiner von beiden funktioniert.
(bei beiden wird die gleiche Fehlermeldung angezeigt, is ja logisch)

Also: wenn ich (sagen wir mal den "epicbot") starte, öffnet er sich ganz normal. Dann wird angezeigt das er die neuen Updates runterlädt und das andere Zeug das er halt laden muss. (bis jetzt keine Probleme). Doch dann bricht er immer bei 79 % ab und zeigt mir diese Fehlermeldung:
(ich kann es nicht kopieren also muss ich es abschreiben)

[10:03:52] Bot                    Error while initializing bot java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 10

              at hic.a(cv:964)
              at hic.a(cv:505)
              at dic.A(tc:333)
              at lic.a(zc:1541)
              at lic.a(zc:580)
              at kic.A(yc:354)
              at pkc.a(rd:134)
              at pkc.<init>(rd:263)
              at ogc.run(orb:286)
              at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


Das steht dann als Fehlermeldung da! (bei beiden Bots!)

Ich weis das man dieses Problem mithilfe der erweiterten Einstellungen von Java beheben kann! (zumindest habe ich es so verstanden, musste alles auf Englisch lesen!)

Brauche echt eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Marco13 (9. Nov 2011)

Der Code ist offenbar obfuskiert, d.h. so verschleiert, dass man nichts mehr daran erkennt. Aber selbst wenn er das nicht wäre, bräuchte man immernoch den original-Quellcode, um daran etwas ändern zu können. Viel mehr Möglichkeiten, als demjenigen, der diesen Bot geschrieben hat, eine Mail mit der Fehlermeldung zu schicken hast du im Moment nicht (sofern du dir den Quellcode nicht besorgen kannst...)


----------



## Platinumer (9. Nov 2011)

Blöde Frage > Was ist der Quellcode genau? Und wie bekomme ich den?


----------



## Platinumer (9. Nov 2011)

Ich habe davor auch etwas verändern müssen das ich überhaupt soweit komme!
und zwar musste ich eine Datei namen "javaw" umbenennen. Ich musste dazu unter Systemsteuerung/ System & Sicherheit/System/erweiterte Systemeinstellungen dort dann auf Erweitert und dann unten auf Umgebungsvariablen. Dort konnte ich dann eine Systemvariable erstellen und habe so das Problem gelöst. Dort in der liste habe ich auch die Datei "java.lang.Thread.run" gefunden doch sonst finde ich sie auf dem Computer nicht, nirgends!! Vielleicht muss ich ja dort wieder etwas einstellen oder verändern damit es funktioniert !?



Könnte es vielleicht auch etwas bringen Java komplett von meinem Computer zu Deinstallieren und auch alle Dateien zu löschen und es einfach neu zu Installieren ?

Oder vielleicht gibt es noch ein Programm von Java (also von Oracle) das mir helfen könnte !?


----------



## Marco13 (10. Nov 2011)

Der Quellcode ist das, was ein Java-Programmierer hinschreibt (und worum es auch in diesem Forum hier geht). Der Quellcode wird dann übersetzt, so dass das Programm daraus entsteht. Das Programm wird dann ausgeführt. Und wenn dort so ein Fehler kommt, dann war irgendwas am Quellcode falsch. Da hilft auch Java deinstallieren und neuinstallieren nichts. 

Gibt's zu diesen Bots irgendwelchen Support, irgendwelche speziellen Foren dafür? (Der Versuch einer Websuche nach der Fehlermeldung mit hic dic runesape ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException 10 - Google-Suche liefert wenige Ergebnisse - nach so einer Fehlermeldung zu suchen ist schwierig und meistens nicht sinnvoll... manchmal findet man was hilfreiches, aber in diesem Fall nicht)


----------



## Platinumer (10. Nov 2011)

Und wo bekomme ich den her? Wo finde ich den?

Und so wie ich das verstanden habe ist der Quellcode das (geschriebene) Programm !? Das heißt das es schon "kaputt war als ich es runtergeladen habe !?




Es gitb zwar ein Forum zu diesem Bot, allerdings ist es auf Englisch und es ist schon schwer genug auf deutsch der Fachsprache zu folgen und auf Englisch (für mich) fast unmöglich :/


Und mal so in den Raum gefragt: gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen Bot zum laufen zu bringen??

bzw. mein Java zu reparieren sofern erforderlich ?


----------



## Beni (10. Nov 2011)

Platinumer hat gesagt.:


> Und wo bekomme ich den her? Wo finde ich den?


Vielleicht ist der Autor des Programmes so nett und gibt in dir. ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich, da er ihn obfuscated (pseudo-verschluesselt) hat. Es wuerde dir auch nicht viel nuetzen, da du den Code selber kaum reparieren kannst. Auch fuer normale Programmierer ist es schwer, total fremden Quellcode zu reparieren. Nur derjenige der den Code geschrieben hat, kann ihn am schnellsten reparieren.



> Und so wie ich das verstanden habe ist der Quellcode das (geschriebene) Programm !? Das heißt das es schon "kaputt war als ich es runtergeladen habe !?


Ja



> Es gitb zwar ein Forum zu diesem Bot, allerdings ist es auf Englisch und es ist schon schwer genug auf deutsch der Fachsprache zu folgen und auf Englisch (für mich) fast unmöglich :/


Vielleicht gibt es in dem Forum ja den ein oder anderen der Deutsch kann, kannst ja mal nachfragen. Ein "Hello. I can't speak english but german, is there someone who can help me translate a question?" hat vielleicht Erfolg (oder auch nicht).



> Und mal so in den Raum gefragt: gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen Bot zum laufen zu bringen??


Mit deinen Kentnissen: nur der Autor kann den Bot reparieren.



> bzw. mein Java zu reparieren sofern erforderlich ?


Wenn ein Reifen keine Luft hat, kannst du noch so oft den Motor wechseln: das Problem geht nicht weg. "mein Java reparieren" hat nichts das geringste mit dem Fehler in diesem Bot-Programm zu tun.

Vielleicht startest du das Programm auch falsch, vielleicht muss man da irgendwelche Parameter mitgeben. Aber sowas sollte im Readme stehen, oder auf der Webpage wo du den Bot herhast.


----------



## Platinumer (10. Nov 2011)

Jetzt hab ich zwar alles vertanden aber so wie es aussieht bekomme ich den Bot nicht zum laufen! Das ist schlecht.
Ich probiere noch mal bissl im forum nachzufragen oder den zu kontakrieren der den Bot gemacht habe.


Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## rufus1122 (6. Mrz 2012)

Hallo habe   ein sehr ähnliches Problem mit epicbot und habe keine ahnung was ich tun soll weil bei anderen leuten oder freunden funktioniert der bot nur bei mir nicht!das regt auf!=)

habe hier ein video mit meinem problem gefilmt:Epicbot problem!Can´t bot!Epicbot doesn´t work? - YouTube

vllt weiß jemand eine lösung aber es steht bei dem bot unten das es entweder etwas mit der internetverbindung zu tun hat(tut es nicht) oder mit dem anti virus odwer firewall programm.habe darum die firewallkurz deaktiviert und probiert ist aber nichts gegangen.

also was soll ich tun??????


----------

